#ubuntu-uos 2016-05-03
<om26er> dholbach, Hi! I presume this is not the right channel, but can you if there will be sabdfl opening keynote today ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/uos/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/03/%23ubuntu-uos.html
#ubuntu-uos 2016-05-04
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1605/uos/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/05/04/%23ubuntu-uos.html
<bittin-_> o/ :)
